# Late entrance to school



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm still undergoing interviews, shortlisted, exchanging emails, going back and forth with my prospective employer in Dubai and the causes of the delays are understandable and I'm willing to wait. The only problem I'm worrying about is that my 5 year old should start school in September.

I don't mind waiting if this will go through but I'm worried that we won't find her a place in school or that they won't let her go in a few months after the school year starts...

I did not see any mention about French school places availability, I followed the link in one of the previous threads to the gov. website that lists all private schools in the area and I think we'll be looking at the Lycee Francais or the Lycee Libanais Francophone privee. Can anybody tell me if schools usually accept late entrance? and that's if they have places available...

We're thinking of French schools because my daughter speaks 3 languages; Arabic, French and English. I think that by going to a French school she'll keep her French, speak English with friends and neighbors (I suppose the majority of ppl living down there speak English - more than French), and we'll try to take care of the Arabic/Lebanese part at home.

Any other French school recommendations while we're at it?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

What about the Al Mawakeb school
AMS Dubai

There are a lot of Arab students there, and the languages taught are Arabic, French and English.

My neighbours children attend there and are very happy with the school.
There is a branch in Al Barsha ( near the Mall of the Emirates), and another one in Al Garhoud (which is near the airport)

The French schools I have heard of are the one you mentioned (AFLEC- Lycee Francais International, and LGP (Lycee Georges Pompidou.

It is really up to the school as to whether they accept late places..you may need to ring and find out. (as schools have now finished for 8-10 weeks, best you try them now, as some may have skeleton staff working for next few days/week)


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Very interesting sgilli3, thanks a lot for the info and the link.


----------

